# When to take out after last injection?



## Hector's Mum (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondered when it's safe to take out after a puppy has his last injection. I know the vet said 1 week, which is Monday, but is it ok to be early by 2 days and take him out tomorrow?

Is it worth the risk for the sake of two days, or is two days neither here nor there? 

I hope you don't think I'm being irresponsible by asking, but I have read a bit about people saying about the natural defences they gain from their mum and after the first injection they have a lot of protection, but how far would you take it?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

11days normally, I think or what thevet says. I'd not risk earlier personally. A week is a bit quick, IMO.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We took Holly out straight after her getting her second jab, and off lead... But most vets say a week.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

to be honest I get pups out as quickly as I can so I can start socialisation and that does mean earlier than the vet advises. Socialisation is sooo important, I just take to the bank, post office etc different places to meet different people and just make sure that the only dogs that they come into contact with are up to date on their jabs


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would take the puppy out


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Our vet told us one week after the second injection which we stuck to for going out on a lead. It doesn't stop you carrying your pup anywhere though, gets him used to places, people, or visiting friends, etc.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My vet recently told us ten days with T-Bo, said there isn't any parvo etc about at the mo and it's quite clean out there - nice to know.


----------



## Chrissysarah (Mar 24, 2011)

I waited till six days as it co-incided with the weekend & us taking her out for a short walk. I had alreayd had her out carried and been to visit all my friends, and the vet said a vaccinated dog was ok too. So Lily had met a dog, two horses, been in a field ( she did say ok), met the binmen, road cleaner, workmen, vets, pets at home ( carried), school kids - erghh they scream lol.. the library ( smuggled into it lol to see my friend), all my friends, & a few other places that I cant remember !
Good luck with your little one, they are such bundles of fun ! xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You have to weigh up the vet's advice, which is based on your pup not catching any infections because his vaccinations haven't taken effect yet, with the need for socialisation. The vet's advice conflicts with what we know about a pups' developing and socialisation needs, they need to be exposed to all sorts of every day things, cars, prams, wheelchairs, buses, brollies, trollies etc, etc, all of which are normal to us, but completely alien to a pup. I would get any pup out a few days after their first injections, to non-doggy areas, sit on a bus stop bench or outside shops, and just let them get used to the sights and sounds, don't walk them as such, it is just to get them used to all the noises, movement and shapes. If you've got friends with vaccinated dogs, either get them to come round, or pop round to their house. Avoid places where numerous dogs have defacated, these are the sorts of areas your pup would be most likely to pick up any nasties, but you can put them down and let them have a potter about to get used to all the things we take for normal.


----------



## Hector's Mum (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm just off out with him to town to sit in the market square. I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks everyone.


----------

